# First action shots with the new camera :) *HEAVY*



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I got a new camera (1D Mark III) recently and finally got to use it today! It's either been raining, too freaking hot, or I've been busy with god knows what since I got it. Definitely still learning everything about it, but I'm pretty happy with how these turned out!

Thought I'd share here since I haven't posted any pictures of my dogs in awhile.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Annnd we're done! Hope you enjoyed


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Very nice! Did you use a special software to design your watermark?

Nothing like watching your dogs running and enjoying life!


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome photos (as usual). I love seeing dogs in action and your guys and Piper have some funny antics.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Very nice! Did you use a special software to design your watermark?
> 
> Nothing like watching your dogs running and enjoying life!


Thanks  Actually, a friend of mine designed it. She uses Photoshop from what I know. The paw print is actually Sako's 



NZ Raw said:


> Awesome photos (as usual). I love seeing dogs in action and your guys and Piper have some funny antics.


Thanks! Yes, all of them are characters LOL.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful as always! I love your pictures and have got to get myself a better camera. I can't get a good action shot on mine. 
Your guys sure look like they're having a blast!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs and great pictures. You make me lust for a better camera. What do you use?


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Liz said:


> Gorgeous dogs and great pictures. You make me lust for a better camera. What do you use?


Thanks  These were all taken with my new one, it's a 1D Mark III, and I used my 70-200mm lens for them.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i want to invest in a good camera too! those are some beautiful shots of your dogs!

i too cannot take action shots because Cesar wont let me, if i bend down/squat down while he is away from me he comes running!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> i want to invest in a good camera too! those are some beautiful shots of your dogs!
> 
> i too cannot take action shots because Cesar wont let me, if i bend down/squat down while he is away from me he comes running!


Thank you 

Mine are so used to me having a camera that it's not a big deal to them anymore. Plus I have them trained pretty well.. if I say "Go that way!" and point, they go whichever direction I'm pointing in. Works well when you need to get them so that the sun is facing your back!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay! I LOVE seeing the pics of your dogs running free like maniacs! They always look so happy and healthy :biggrin:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Amazing shots, as usual! :lol:

Your pictures are so crisp no fuzz at all, I wonder... mine aren't like they used to be, the lense of mine is clean,but how often do you have your units maintenanced or cleaned? i think mine is due.. everything seems fuzzy even if it's in focus.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great action shots!
Are you happy with your new camera?


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Yay! I LOVE seeing the pics of your dogs running free like maniacs! They always look so happy and healthy :biggrin:


LOL, that describes them perfectly! It's funny, you'd think the park would be old news for them since we go quite often.. but nope, they love it!



Tobi said:


> Amazing shots, as usual! :lol:
> 
> Your pictures are so crisp no fuzz at all, I wonder... mine aren't like they used to be, the lense of mine is clean,but how often do you have your units maintenanced or cleaned? i think mine is due.. everything seems fuzzy even if it's in focus.


Well, this camera is new to me, so I'm not sure if it's ever been sent in to be cleaned. But I have never sent any of my gear off, to be honest. I'll sometimes wipe the lenses down with alcohol wipes, but that's about it.. have never had a reason to send anything off! Remember to that I do PP (post process), not too much, but they aren't THAT sharp off straight off the camera  But if you're having issues, I'd definitely send it off! 



Janet At Nutro said:


> Great action shots!
> Are you happy with your new camera?


YES! It's one of the best cameras for sports and low light situations. I can't wait to try it out at the dog shows.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Amazing 

You make me want the 70-200 lens even more!!!
Do you process into HDR at all?? Sometimes I wonder with your pics because of how vibrant the colors are.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Amazing
> 
> You make me want the 70-200 lens even more!!!
> Do you process into HDR at all?? Sometimes I wonder with your pics because of how vibrant the colors are.


70-200 is a must have lens, IMO. Nope, no HDR here! That's just my style


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful pics. Love seeing dogs run free.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Beautiful pics. Love seeing dogs run free.


Thank you


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Great pictures. I too love action shots of dogs. My pictures come out fuzzy when anything moves. Your dogs are beautiful. They look like they're having loads of fun.:thumb:


----------

